# Another good forum



## toadiesop (May 4, 2007)

I just stumbled across this.. some interesting posts there.

http://realcent.forumco.com/default~CAT_ID~1.asp

I found it while searching the legality of metling pennies which I'm sure you all know is worth it..... if you don't get caught..... :twisted: 

It takes 160 pennies to make a pound of 95% copper. You can do the math.

But there's a lot of good threads there on various scrap.

enjoy


----------



## toadiesop (May 11, 2007)

Here's another link I found from that forum. It has some good info on gold prices and "other" e-scrap.

http://www.metalworld.com/a/0100.html

Check the "scrap gold recovery" and the "electronic scrap" section.

Some of the "things that make me go hmmmm" are:

Mixed scrap IC's : almost $15/lb (I went in the garage and just took the ICs that didn't require de-soldering like BIOS chips and flatpacks with a small screwdriver. I got about 5 pounds in less than 2 hours)

Scrap capacitors : $8.50/lb (I wonder if they're talking about just surface mount caps???? If they are talking about ALL capacitors... well..... it won't take long to get a lot of weight with those)


Gold plated fingers : $25/lb (but we already knew that.... 8) )


Scrap CPU units $44 A TON!! ( he he, I like this one... they mean the whole PC minus keyboard and monitor... :x $44 a ton for processors???? I'll take 5 tons please!!! :twisted: ) 


One of the best "other" things I scrap is the transformers out of older TV's and microwaves. All you have to do is burn the "pine sap" off in a small campfire (it makes it easier to hacksaw through the windings)

I got one transformer a few days ago from an old microwave and ended up with 8 pounds of #1 copper (almost $25 worth) 8) 

Don't forget the large copper choke around the tube in TVs too. Just be careful. I personally just throw on safety glasses and just smash the back of the long skinny part of the tube but I'm crazy like that. Most of the time it just releases the vacuum and I have no problems but sometimes they implode. 

Another thing is to be VERY careful inside any large electronic device (especially TVs and microwaves) the capacitors can retain a DEADLY charge for A LONG TIME AFTER THEY HAVE BEEN UNPLUGGED)

Be safe and let me know if anyone else is into "scrappin' copper"


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 11, 2007)

that site confuses me.. are there people that sell the scrap to recyclers?.. it won't let me get to their site without registering.. bahh.. :evil: 
(not you, toadie..LOL!.. "bahh" to having to register to another site..LOL!)


----------



## toadiesop (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not sure Mayhem. I haven't ventured past the price list so I don't know about buying or selling. If you look here (as an example) when i clicked on "scrap ICs" I got this page with has someone listed as having 35 pounds. Not sure how to cantact anyone or list something you have.... ???

http://www.metalworld.com/specs/gr011021.html


EDIT*********

Here's the "wanted" list for the electronics section. I guess you'd just have to contact them.

http://www.metalworld.com/cgi-bin/exview.cgi?w=03&sc=0110&st=LW


----------

